# Fargo ND, Christmas Blizzard.



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, sence wed afternoon it has been snowing on and off. If I had to guess right now i would say were up to about 15 inches or better. Just kept a few things open today. I'll keep posting pics and videos on here as we clean this mess up. Its still snowing and blowing out there now. Probably wont start the main push till tomrrow night. These videos were taken at about 5am this morning as I was trying to get the nursing home opened up.


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

sorry, youtube is being slow, I'll get more videos posted tomrrow maybe.


----------



## theonlybull (Oct 17, 2004)

neat view from the loader, haven't been in one of them in a few years... looks to cruise along pretty good


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

ok, so its been a long couple of days. Over the 24th 25th and 26th we receaved 17inches of snow. Heres a couple of short clips that we took. My 924 went down on me so thats why there is a 928 in the videos.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Awesome  Keep up the great video work! 

With those monstrosities around I don't even see why you bother havin' pickup plow trucks


----------



## sjosephlawncare (Jan 17, 2008)

Nice videos! Those are huge loaders makin quick work of that lot!! Awesome


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

that is so awesome!!!, now if they had bikini clad girls driving them, i would be REALLY EXCITED!!!, seriously though, i am jealous of all the great equipment, working my way up to that


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Wow, is that all YOUR equipment? lol

Nice to see you got some good size pushers as well.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

:laughing:



good videos any pictures??


----------



## uwish_uknew_me (Dec 29, 2009)

i feel your pain farmer!...We got a little bit less snow than you guys up there i think. Im in Minneapolis area and we worked 24th thru the 27th with few breaks between...it was rough and im happy it is over with! those are some pretty cool videos though! 


buckwheat...i think any woman would be crazy to be wearing a bikini in these type of conditions!! lol crazy or just plain old stupid!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

uwish_uknew_me;932147 said:


> buckwheat...i think any woman would be crazy to be wearing a bikini in these type of conditions!! lol crazy or just plain old stupid!


i am not sure if i was just too convoluted or if you didn't pick up my implication, that seeing those loaders working was damn sexy, and that the only thing better would be if they were driven by scantly clad females, but truth be told, they could be fully clothed females, it would still be damn HOT!!!


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

buckwheat_la;932262 said:


> i am not sure if i was just too convoluted or if you didn't pick up my implication, that seeing those loaders working was damn sexy, and that the only thing better would be if they were driven by scantly clad females, but truth be told, they could be fully clothed females, it would still be damn HOT!!!


lmao, now i feel like a jerk, opened my mouth and inserted my foot

welcome to plowsite uwish_uknew_me, always great to see a lady taking a interest in snow plowing,  i am going to go burry my head now

(feeling very sheepish right now)


----------



## plowmaster07 (Feb 1, 2009)

buckwheat_la;932269 said:


> lmao, now i feel like a jerk, opened my mouth and inserted my foot
> 
> welcome to plowsite uwish_uknew_me, always great to see a lady taking a interest in snow plowing,  i am going to go burry my head now
> 
> (feeling very sheepish right now)


How's your foot taste??! :laughing: It happens to the best of us. lol


----------



## bashbro1 (Oct 30, 2009)

That was quite a blizzard this weekend. You guys over on the east side got hammered. Over here in the SW part of ND we got about 12" but combined with that 40mph wind it made for quite a mess. I have to help a farmer clean out tommorrow hope I can get some video as good as yours. Or I would be happy to take a loader instead


----------

